# Thinking of starting a new instrument, but I don't know which one



## rachel

Hello!  I've been playing piano for around 11 years now, but I've been itching to learn another instrument, but sadly, as a student, I only have time (and probably money) for one more. I already have a full-size violin but I haven't played that since I was around 6 (and I only played for a couple of years). I might still know the basics of that, but I'm extremely rusty.
Two years ago I played bassoon with my school band everyday, but sadly I had to drop band the next year, so I haven't played that in a while. I did really enjoy it, but I don't have a bassoon.
I also have an acoustic guitar at my house that I can use, although the extent of my guitar knowledge are two chords.

However, I'm open to pretty much any suggestions. I'd actually really prefer an instrument that is more of a challenge but that I can readily find music to practice. And any instruments you think are the most fun are also good.


----------



## Polednice

This is really a decision that no one here can help you with.

All instruments are (roughly) equally difficult to master - they all have their easy attributes, and their incredibly tricky ones. Plus, you can find music for almost anything on the internet nowadays, especially with IMSLP.

Of course, you may be constrained by price, so getting a flute is going to be more rational than getting a harp, but you really just need to think hard about what _you_ think is the most fun; which instruments you tend to focus on when listening to music; which instrument you would love to play.


----------



## Couchie

Price could be an issue, but if I were to take up a second instrument (I also play piano) it would unquestionably be the cello. Probably the most gorgeous, expressive instrument of all of them. Well, with the possible exception of the Erhu (could make for a fun, exotic second instrument as well, could be more difficult finding a teacher):


----------



## Ukko

I suggest you choose a second instrument based on what you can afford, in descending order of instruments you enjoy hearing. For example, I would consider cello, lute, guitar, clarinet, viola, English horn...

and given my 'financial liquidity' would end up with a guitar (which I already know is out of my talent range; they are all out of my talent range).


----------



## Rasa

Take up singing. It's very cheap and possible if you have a shred of a voice. Also it can be combined with the playing.



> All instruments are (roughly) equally difficult to master


Incorrect.


----------



## Polednice

Rasa said:


> Incorrect.


Assuming that by "all instruments" I was talking about all standard orchestral instruments, tell my why (but don't give me anything facetious like the triangle!).


----------



## Rasa

There are instruments that take more time to study. Just ask around in a conservatory how many hours they put in. Even within the orchestra, strings take more time then the rest, French Horn and Bassoon are notably more difficult than their family members.

And not to forget how the piano, guitar, harp and orgue take a lot more time then any other simply because they're polyphonic, and within those piano and guitar take more because of the touch issues.

Singers practice a lot less then anyone else (also due to physical limitations).


----------



## Polednice

Rasa said:


> There are instruments that take more time to study. Just ask around in a conservatory how many hours they put in. Even within the orchestra, strings take more time then the rest, French Horn and Bassoon are notably more difficult than their family members.
> 
> And not to forget how the piano, guitar, harp and orgue take a lot more time then any other simply because they're polyphonic, and within those piano and guitar take more because of the touch issues.


The time necessary to reach a moderate level of proficiency on these instruments probably does vary considerably, but wouldn't you say that it would take the same kind of time to reach a technical mastery in each to be good enough for a concert outing?


----------



## kv466

From what I can see, you're ready to start learning two right away as you have them sitting right in your house...even then, that leaves another you don't own that you're probably ready to jump on as you played it a year already...there are never too many instruments one can play; whether you play them well or not depends on you.


----------



## Rasa

Polednice said:


> The time necessary to reach a moderate level of proficiency on these instruments probably does vary considerably, but wouldn't you say that it would take the same kind of time to reach a technical mastery in each to be good enough for a concert outing?


No. How is that possible if you just said that there's a difference in time until proficient?


----------



## Polednice

Rasa said:


> No. How is that possible if you just said that there's a difference in time until proficient?


I'm talking about a difference between being Grade 5 standard and being able to play a concerto.

I can quite easily imagine that, for example, getting to Grade 5 on the flute would be an easier (and quicker) task than getting to the same level on the piano. However, in virtuosic music where instruments and instrumentalists are pushed to their limit, there are aspects of technical mastery that take years to perfect, and it is when you get into this region that I think it breaks down, and you can no longer say that one instrument is inherently easier than another.


----------



## Rasa

No, instruments are still easier then others.


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> I'm talking about a difference between being Grade 5 standard and being able to play a concerto.
> 
> I can quite easily imagine that, for example, getting to Grade 5 on the flute would be an easier (and quicker) task than getting to the same level on the piano. However, in virtuosic music where instruments and instrumentalists are pushed to their limit, there are aspects of technical mastery that take years to perfect, and it is when you get into this region that I think it breaks down, and you can no longer say that one instrument is inherently easier than another.


You describe the principle of diminishing returns; it's just as valid in this application as in the usual one. There is a 'rate of acquisition' difference between the skill envisioned in the old advertisement "They laughed when I sat down at the piano" and "I've been invited to perform at Carnegie Hall".


----------



## Polednice

Rasa said:


> No, instruments are still easier then others.


Oh. Thanks.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Perhaps we should get back on topic now.

I would say stick with the violin, you already have the instrument and, although very rusty, you still have some slight experience on it.


----------



## rachel

Thanks for your input, guys. I think that I will start playing the violin again, just have to get around to restringing it!


----------



## Rasa

Just do it today!


----------



## AidanTrumpet

Rasa said:


> Just ask around in a conservatory how many hours they put in. Even within the orchestra, strings take more time then the rest, French Horn and Bassoon are notably more difficult than their family members.


Time spent in the practice room =/= the difficulty of becoming proficient or a master on your instrument

That being said, if you want to base the difficulty of an instrument on time, then percussion is EASILY the most difficult field of playing.


----------



## Jaws

Violin is great, lots of opportunities to play with other people!


----------



## Romantic Geek

Depends on what kind of music you like. French Horn gets some really cool parts in symphonies (especially the really brassy ones) and they also have some really beautiful solo pieces.


----------



## Jaws

Violin is brilliant! You can do Irish fiddling, other folk fiddling, blue grass etc. You can play jazz, string quartets, orchestra, string orchestra. There are lots of opportunities to join in. Have fun!


----------



## Head_case

Not so keen on the finger calluses of string instruments, nor the triple chin problem of experienced violinists. 

The advantage of a violin is that you can always get a silent one for practice, a bit like most string instruments. 

Otherwise if disturbing others isn't an issue, why not take up the flute? It covers all the repertoire from classical to modern too. Much easier to transport than other instruments


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> Not so keen on the finger calluses of string instruments, nor the triple chin problem of experienced violinists.
> 
> The advantage of a violin is that you can always get a silent one for practice, a bit like most string instruments.
> 
> Otherwise if disturbing others isn't an issue, why not take up the flute? It covers all the repertoire from classical to modern too. Much easier to transport than other instruments


More difficult to find group to play with. This can be achieved at a much lower standard on the violin. (You need more violinists in an orchestra than flute players)


----------



## Head_case

That's true. Since taking up the flute again, it's very difficult not to end up doing a lone ranger when playing ensemble with others due to the lack of exposure. 

On the plus side, one of the advantages is, that I don't have to listen to pre-Grade VI violin screeching. Like the violin isn't loud enough already without having an orchestral set


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> That's true. Since taking up the flute again, it's very difficult not to end up doing a lone ranger when playing ensemble with others due to the lack of exposure.
> 
> On the plus side, one of the advantages is, that I don't have to listen to pre-Grade VI violin screeching. Like the violin isn't loud enough already without having an orchestral set


Some beginners (grade 8 UK and under) can make some really horrible whistling airy noises on a flute, so it probably balances out?


----------



## millionrainbows

rachel said:


> Two years ago I played bassoon with my school band everyday, but sadly I had to drop band the next year, so I haven't played that in a while. I did really enjoy it, but I don't have a bassoon.


Maybe the reason you enjoyed the bassoon so much, was because it was a _social _experience as well.

Maybe you could get a basson & try to form a wind ensemble or chamber group.

I experiment with instruments all the time. One I've grown fond of is the pennywhistle, or tin whistle. Through a PA system, with a little echo, it sounds amazing!

Also, the harmonica is great, if you are interested in blues/folk music. You can amplify those, too, to get the "Mississippi saxophone" effect like Little Walter.

I picked up a used Moog Theremin (!) for $230 at a pawn shop. What a weird, amazing instrument.

I'm currently trying to learn some fiddle tunes. There are some great DVD teaching materials out there! Today, fiddle tunes; tommorrow, string quartets!


----------



## Jaws

millionrainbows said:


> Maybe the reason you enjoyed the bassoon so much, was because it was a _social _experience as well.
> 
> Maybe you could get a basson & try to form a wind ensemble or chamber group.
> 
> I experiment with instruments all the time. One I've grown fond of is the pennywhistle, or tin whistle. Through a PA system, with a little echo, it sounds amazing!
> 
> Also, the harmonica is great, if you are interested in blues/folk music. You can amplify those, too, to get the "Mississippi saxophone" effect like Little Walter.
> 
> I picked up a used Moog Theremin (!) for $230 at a pawn shop. What a weird, amazing instrument.
> 
> I'm currently trying to learn some fiddle tunes. There are some great DVD teaching materials out there! Today, fiddle tunes; tommorrow, string quartets!


String quartets are great fun. There are some arrangements for beginners.


----------



## Head_case

Jaws said:


> Some beginners (grade 8 UK and under) can make some really horrible whistling airy noises on a flute, so it probably balances out?


Haha. That sounds like me!

But a recently qualified Grade 8 player, usually sounds great, no matter which instrument!

It's the Grade 5/6's which are problematic. A Grade 6 violinist is usually still squawky. A flutist...hmm..possibly, but I've not heard many. A pianist - usually plays brilliantly. Maybe it's a reflection of how hard the instrument is?

Grade 8 triangle players are at the top of the instrument pyramid


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Head_case said:


> Maybe it's a reflection of how hard the instrument is?


Hehe, yeah.


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> Haha. That sounds like me!
> 
> But a recently qualified Grade 8 player, usually sounds great, no matter which instrument!
> 
> It's the Grade 5/6's which are problematic. A Grade 6 violinist is usually still squawky. A flutist...hmm..possibly, but I've not heard many. A pianist - usually plays brilliantly. Maybe it's a reflection of how hard the instrument is?
> 
> Grade 8 triangle players are at the top of the instrument pyramid


The easiest instrument to learn is the violin. I have long suspected this to be the case, but this was actually said by an experienced violin teacher.

On the subject of grade 8 which in the UK is an exam that beginners take( the rest of the world might be different) nothing sounds as bad as someone who has just passed this exam on an oboe! If you have to play with oboists who think that the best that they can do is to pass this exam, please be sure to acquire a good pair of ear plugs. The worst one I ever heard sounded just like someone drilling through concrete. I got a really bad headache listening to it. A comment from someone else was that the sound would break glass......


----------

